# Oh no. He barks!!!



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, so Lucky's been ridiculously easy up til now. Sleeps through the night, pees on the pad, poops with deliberation near a bathroom so it's easy for me to dispose of and plays beautifully and happily on his own (oh, he does love to fetch, and sort of sits, and definitely stays) and he turns 12 weeks tomorrow. He's had a range of whimpers in his crate which I can read from weary and settling down to "got to get out immediately to poop." but as of a few days ago he's started barking!! Not that occasional bark at a scary toy or wild ace bandage that he's dragging when he runs lh. But a bark that almost sounds commanding, "I need this or that" and I'm wondering how to respond. Should I take it like a whimper and try to see what he needs? Should I bang the table and say "No barking." (I know that's not good and anyway when I did it he thought I was joining in to the noise making). Will appreciate any advice you need. I'd like to avoid "small dog syndrome" whatever that is and certainly don't want him to alarm and disturb others. Thank you thank you in advance.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Ignore, would be my advice. Right now he is attempting his own training techniques on you (they're clever little things ). Jasmine went through a phase like this. I didn't want her to develop the habit, or begin to think she can "command" me to do things, so I didn't pay any attention and she learned within a day or so that it wouldn't work.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I agree! Ignoring it will do the trick. Unfortunately, I can't be consistent with this, cuz Roshi barks in the office. In that case, I had to check up on what's wrong. Can't have him bark in an open office environment, but he's not a constant barker to begin with. However at home, I just leave him to bark all he wants, and after a while, not a peep, only when he needs to go outside to potty (that's the method I trained him... after discovering that my bells scratched up my walls :frusty.

Oh yeah, and when he's not barking or when he stops barking, tons of praise and love - cuz that's what YOU want him to do!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I ignored Jack's barks at that age. They are the "I'm bored" barks. Now he only barks to announce that something has changed outside. I acknowledge that he did his doggie job and he stops..... usually.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Part of it is their adolescence and them learning their voices.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks all. We have been seriously ignoring the barking, turning a back, looking away, and only responding when he's done and it DOES seem to be working. Wow. So great to have your help with this and amazing how quickly these little guys catch on. Appreciate it.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

My Leyla has barked maybe 10 times at the most since i got her 6 months ago. She is perfect lol!eace:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

anaacosta said:


> My Leyla has barked maybe 10 times at the most since i got her 6 months ago. She is perfect lol!eace:


Yeah, that's what WE thought for the first 6 months or so too. He hardly made a sound... Then adolescence hit and he learned to "talk back"!ound:

Fortunately, though it seemed like for ever at the time, he also outgrew it pretty quickly.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, Ignore it and he'll eventually stop.

Bumi was loud when he was young, especially Saturday and Sunday MORNINGS!!! DH used to get so mad because he couldn't sleep through it ound: (I, on the other hand can sleep through a tornado). Eventually he grew out of it.
Now is Toby's turn and he starts at 6 AM :jaw:

The only thing Bumi has not grown out of is howling when he hears a fire truck. DH sometimes makes the sirens sound from the room and the silly dog runs around the house like a dummy howling... ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dave and Kodi howl together when Dave gets home from work. It's hysterucal hearing this howling come out of a little dog like that. (let alone how ridiculous it is for the MAN to be doing it!)ound:


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

The breeder suggested a can of coins to shake at him and then praise him when he quieted. Will give it a go but especially appreciate your encouragement that he will outgrow it. Can hardly wait.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The trouble is, it can REALLY scare a sensitive dog... and the less sensitive ones often just learn to ignore it.

Are there certain times when Lucky barks more? Kodi had what we called "the witching hour", just like a little kid. Right around supper time, he would go nuts and bark up a storm. WE just put him in his crate, covered it completely so he couldn't see him, and made him stay there until he calmed down. The funny things was that he very often just fell asleep. It really reminded me of a little kid, revving himself up just to keep himself awake when he was overtired.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I just posted about Timmy's punishment crate. This has worked wonders to stop his barking in just a few days. I was hesitant to use this crate method but it really worked for me. I feel your pain, his barking was driving me crazy.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

krandall said:


> The trouble is, it can REALLY scare a sensitive dog... and the less sensitive ones often just learn to ignore it.
> 
> Are there certain times when Lucky barks more? Kodi had what we called "the witching hour", just like a little kid. Right around supper time, he would go nuts and bark up a storm. WE just put him in his crate, covered it completely so he couldn't see him, and made him stay there until he calmed down. The funny things was that he very often just fell asleep. It really reminded me of a little kid, revving himself up just to keep himself awake when he was overtired.


He mostly barks in the early morning (great when we're in an apartment building) when he's filled with energy. Mornings are the only tough times of day for us-Lucky is up and ready to run, play, nibble on fingers, jump, and bark and I'm ready to make some coffee and let my eyes open slowly. I think he barks yes because he's discovered his voice, but also to get attention. Like his whimpers, the barks have different tones: "Look at me. Right Now." "Oh no, what is this terrifying new thing??" (E.g. a stack of boxes he hadn't seen before) and "You be quiet!" (that's the bark that responds to the "Quiet" command as fast as I can say it. Oh and of course, "No way. Not staying in the crate or behind the gate." He's such a wonderful puppy the rest of the day and evening and hardly barks at all. Will pass I'm sure as you suggest. He really wants always to please and get those "Good Boy"s that he loves so I'm sure he'll tire of exasperating us. Thanks.


----------

